# Blacklist 11/18 won't record because no longer in program guide??



## Merejane (Feb 28, 2004)

TiVo is not recording tonight's episode of Blacklist because it is no longer in the program guide. Is this a mistake? I am think to set up a manual recording, but I'm wondering what's going on.


----------



## japaget (Mar 12, 2007)

It's been pushed back a week because The Voice was expanded to two hours tonight.
http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/2013/11/13/nbc-bumps-next-weeks-the-blacklist-for-expanded-night-of-the-voice-606115/20131113nbc03/


----------



## Merejane (Feb 28, 2004)

Thank you, japaget!


----------

